# What is usually included in an in-barn lease?



## Rockett (Jan 11, 2011)

I just started taking lessons at a barn near me and I would really like to lease a horse. There is a really great big mare there that I have fallen in love with. The lease is $375 per month, I get to ride 2 times a week and 1 time has to be a lesson...all of that seems fair to me except that I have to pay for the lessons seperately (an extra $180 per month). That doesn't quite seen right, does it?

On top of that they they offered for me to lease one of the trainers horses who is, according to them, "much better quality" than the mare. The price would be the same. He is nice, but for some reason I like the drafty mare better. So, if she is such a poor "quality" (meaning that she can't jump as high), she lives outside, and her saddle is ripped, why are they still trying to charge me over $550 a month for her? Is this normal? Are leases negotiable?

I have other gripes about this barn, but right now I just want to know if they are trying to hose me with this lease?


----------



## erinxallxover (Jun 21, 2010)

IMO, that sounds kinda pricey if you're only getting to ride one extra time per week, but I guess it would depend on your area as well..

I half lease and it's $125 per month, I get to ride 2-3 times per week NOT including my lesson.

But like I said, it could depend on a number of factors


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Yikes, that is super pricey. Heck, depending on where you live you could OWN a horse with that much money per month...


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

That's a terrible deal. You are basically paying over $90 per ride (going with a 4 week month, that's 4 rides for $375). You'd be better off just taking two lessons a week. You'd be getting the same thing only for much less. Actually you'd be getting more because the ride is instructed. I wouldn't lease from that barn.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I would _not _lease that mare. That is WAY too pricey. You could take two lessons a week and end up spending less money. Find another barn with more fair terms and lease a horse from them.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

It would be cheaper to take two lessons a week and have the same amount of ride time! I wouldn't do the lease...


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Zimpatico said:


> It would be cheaper to take two lessons a week and have the same amount of ride time! I wouldn't do the lease...


I agree!

We do require two lessons a month if someone leases a horse at our facility. However, if they have a full lease - they can ride when ever and how ever much they want. If they are doing a partial lease - then days need to be prearranged.


----------



## Rockett (Jan 11, 2011)

Amba1027 said:


> That's a terrible deal. You are basically paying over $90 per ride (going with a 4 week month, that's 4 rides for $375). You'd be better off just taking two lessons a week. You'd be getting the same thing only for much less. Actually you'd be getting more because the ride is instructed. I wouldn't lease from that barn.


I was thinking exactly this. In addition to paying extra for the lessons they told me that, since she will remain a school horse, i will have to compete with the lesson schedule to ride her. 

I understand that most leases require that you take lessons but isn't it usually included in the price? I'm starting to look at other barns in my area and want to know what to expect. I'm in CT so I know I can expect everything to be crazy expensive! :-(


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Rockett said:


> I understand that most leases require that you take lessons but isn't it usually included in the price? I'm starting to look at other barns in my area and want to know what to expect. I'm in CT so I know I can expect everything to be crazy expensive! :-(


We do not include it in the lease. It's not included with board for the others who take lessons, why would it be included in the lease?


----------



## Rockett (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmmm, good question. I guess i just assumed that it should be included since it was required as part of the lease contract...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Now, I'm not sure where you live... But in MD (and we are not cheap :wink: ) 2 rides/week for $400 is RIDICULOUS! 2 times is just a half-lease on it's best, and you can half-lease a horse for $200+/-. Like this (and it's pretty expensive barn should I say) https://secure.ivenue.com/websites/columbiahorsecenterinc_1/EquiLease.html (Unlimited - $912 for 3 months _(ride as many days as you like, max 2 rides per day))

_I was half-leasing while back... Cost me around $200/month tack included.


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure what the prices are like in your area, but I will tell you what I have paid in my area (Ontario) at a show barn. 

I have done a 'part-board' which is essensially the same thing you are looking into for $325.00 per month. It included 3 rides per week, one of them, being a lesson. The lesson prices are built into the lease, so no extra cost there. The only time I had to pay extra was for half of the farrier fees once every 6-8 weeks (split the cost with the owner). 

I now own and full board my horse for $650/month. This includes everything from turnout, blanketing to one lesson per week at no additional charge.

IMO, they are way overpriced. Also, check the contract to see if you are obligated to any farrier or vet costs.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_That seems like a lot. You would be better off with 2 lessons a week._

_My barn offers co-boarding of its school horses, which I guess in other terms is a partial lease._

Available to any student that is ready. The cost is $351 (tax included) per month and includes one lesson per week. Students may ride 2 times per week in addition to their lesson. The barn closes at 9:00 p.m. every evening except Sundays in which we close at 7:00 p.m. The horse you co-board will be available for you to show. Students are asked not to jump and to stay in enclosed arenas only unless given permission to hack. No one else is to ride your co-boarded horse. All rules must be followed. 

_Lessons are $152 a month, so plus the co-board would be $503 a month. To take two lessons a week would be $304...so even for me, it would be cheaper to take two lessons a week, even though I would get 2 other days to ride during the week._


----------

